# acronyms and abbreviations



## ruffneckred (May 11, 2016)

I am new to the forums, some of the acronyms and abbreviations are not clear to me. Some have been deduced, like EA for emotional affair, etc. The thread about SI made me think of Silicon Investor, pretty sure that is incorrect. Is there a list or way to learn these?


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

@ruffneckred Here you go and welcome to TAM!

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/forum-guidelines/464-common-message-board-abbreviations-acronyms.html


----------



## ruffneckred (May 11, 2016)

Thanks, I was starting to make a list ... I'm big on lists


----------

